# Dog trailer cycle



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Our dog is getting to old to run alongside our bikes now so we are thinking about one of those trailer things.
Has anyone tried one??
Thanks


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes ours is very successful Boris is too distracted to be allowed to run alongside!

Ebay 40 odd pounds also good for carrying shopping


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

iconnor said:


> Our dog is getting to old to run alongside our bikes now so we are thinking about one of those trailer things.
> Has anyone tried one??
> Thanks


I am not a dog owner, but on the taka trail there were signs saying it's illegal to ' run'. dogs with bikes . we witnessed some altercation between dog owners on bikes and dog owners on foot.

it does look like an accident waiting to happen as the dogs get close to thier owners bike wheels.

chap camping next to me had a dog buggy last weekend, he carries the dog via the buggy, then walks it at the appropriate place.

Neil


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
If not E-bay,try AS bikes coventry,at one time he could source/make them and if i remember,had custom covers for them. BUT!!,it could have been the voices again.
Ted.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

We didn't get one in the end, but when I looked into it the buggies for carrying children seemed more cost effective & I'm sure could be modified. Down to scale economies I guess.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I bought one like this  on ebay 18 months or so ago and have been very impressed with it. It folds flat for storage and assembles easily and attaches securely to the bike. We put a blanket and soft basket inside for the dogs (miniature schnauzers) to lie on as it can get bouncy if going over rough terrain. We choose routes where the dogs can run alongside for at least part of the way and that way they are happy inside since they know that they will get a run as well. It's also very good on fitness levels as pulling one of those up a hill with two dogs in certainly makes use of the leg muscles as well as the lower gear ratios on the bike!


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

we have recently bought one for the new girls as they are only pups. We were on the mawdach trail. It was fab, but hubby found it hard going and that was on the flat but it is quite lengthy. The girls seemed to enjoy it, with excursions out along the way. This allows us the freedom for a bike ride of some distance, which would be curtialed as Daisy is only 4 mths. Got ours from Amazon, took 2 days to arrive. solidly built, specific for dogs, folds flat and the wheels come off. It is heavy though. £69. takes a dog upto 30kg. we have an italian greyhound and a daxie. they had room to stand, play and you could have stuck me in there its so roomy. The cover has mesh zipped doors front and back, with plastic rain cover to the front, not sure why there isnt one on the back. 

we met someone on the trail that had hired one and their dog put its nails through the mesh, they did say it was an old one though. the mesh held for my two and seemed strong enough, but then we have an italian greyhound and a daxie.

we use the body as a crate in the car so dual purpose.

Can't access the advert at work as blocked, but if you need further info, if you can wait till the evening I can find the details for you.


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*We have one*

Hi, my answer is very much the same as peribro's. Bought for about £50 from eBay. We don't tend to go anywhere busy and never on public roads so our dog trots beside until he wants his trailer, and he does let us know! We did make a small adaptation to the trailer by putting a bit of plywood on base before putting is bed in.


----------



## masie123 (Nov 9, 2010)

we bought one of these dog trailers and put 2 of our pugs in only used it once and one ripped the black mesh on the corner and it frayed..we did buy a dog buggy the one like a pram just to wheel bella mummy pug because she tends to get tired when on longish walks..masie


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We bought this for Jabulile last year. She likes it now.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

zulurita said:


> We bought this for Jabulile last year. She likes it now.


Now I like the size of that one where did it come from?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

ramblingon said:


> zulurita said:
> 
> 
> > We bought this for Jabulile last year. She likes it now.
> ...


We bought it at a bike shop at Ploen in Germany. It is a Croozer dog trailer.

However I have just googled it and I see there is a website in UK and looks like Amazon also sell it.


----------



## bestyman (May 18, 2011)

I too have one of the ebay ones like the other posters.

No complaints with the trailer itself, but be warned that people often laugh and point.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We could do with one but at 6 1/2 stone :roll:

He runs well with the bike but is easily distracted by other dogs and makes a beeline for anyone sitting on a bench to say hallo

He will run on a lead but it worries me that the speed may not be suitable over longish distance. We keep him on the lead if there are lots of cyclists in case he crosses in front of them

We did get some disapproving looks in germany because we were on the wrong side of the cycle path (He runs on that side being an English German Shepherd  ) and it never actually inconvenienced anybody as he is on the grass verge and Albert keeps well in

A bit worried as we, well Albert 8O isn't getting any younger but we do have electric bikes

Aldra


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

We have one *For Sale *like the picture "peribro" posted, we bought it for our old pug after his back operation, unfortunately he has now passed away and it is too big for our other pug, Betty, so we have ordered a smaller version. I bought it new and only used it twice, so open to offers.

Patty


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

I know you're in warks (about 80 miles away ) but if you're travelling about here's one near Manchester starting at 99p

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kids-Bike...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item2a13915853


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who posted.
Mrs C bought one from ebay and we tested it last week during our stay in Taunton. We used it as the crate in the van to get the dog used to it and she was fine. Once we got it attached to the bike she was a bit nervous and it was a bit bumpy. So we went to the Foam Shop in Taunton and got an offcut of dog bed foam (50% memory thickness 50% ordinary), this worked much better and she now uses it as a bed at home!


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: We have one too*



feeblecat said:


> Hi, my answer is very much the same as peribro's. Bought for about £50 from eBay. We don't tend to go anywhere busy and never on public roads so our dog trots beside until he wants his trailer, and he does let us know! We did make a small adaptation to the trailer by putting a bit of plywood on base before putting is bed in.


I could ditto every word of this reply LOL


----------

